# [NSFW] looking for mature daddy type for m/m RP



## GrayMech (Oct 27, 2019)

looking for someone to rp a mature daddy type character, ideally either fat or muscular (or a combination of them) I'm happy to rp as a human, werewolf or just my wolf character. (prefer being human)

can RP on discord but also open to other platforms.

willing to send pics of myself or my character to help with immersion.

either comment that you are interested, inbox me or message me on discord saying where you found me.

my discord tag is GrayMech#7422

I don’t have any specific plot in mind but can either come up with one or play out one you think of

I’m happy to rp with your OCs or characters from media like cartoons, movies and video games


----------



## GrayMech (Nov 1, 2019)

Bump


----------



## alaska5000 (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm up


----------



## GrayMech (Nov 2, 2019)

alaska5000 said:


> I'm up


cool, just send me a friend invite on discord! <3


----------

